

Monsoons proof customer service in the broadband age - soci
http://blog.kitebit.com/2013/03/21/customer-service-monsoons-proof/

======
xae
This is a nice approach to customer service, I have always had many bad
experiences when dealing with call centers or email customer service, always
felt abandonend.

Problem is can you manitain that level if your rate of failures gets bigger
and you need to deal with say 100 cases like this each month?

I can't see this being sustainable in services like Paypal or Amazon who I
imagine deal with thousands of differents issues everyday.

But anyway I whish it was always like it's been reflected in this story, we'd
be at least conforted that someone cares about our problem.

------
xavix
Nice story. His friend traveled to Thailand to get the file?

~~~
soci
As Xavi (the author of the post) told me, the engineer had to fly to Thayland
for business reasons. He managed to get a good connection overthere and get
the file back to the guy who bought the documentary in a pendrive.

Disclaimer: I'm the founder of KiteBit service.

